# Stuff from England...



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This was sent via Royal Mail by permission of her Highness... (my tm)

Some GTP stuff and a couple of Tyco Carreras...









Got the lot for the lighted Castrol Jaguar...









... and lighted Shell Porsche...









Never seen this one before...









It's quite different from the unlighted version...









Bulkier...









Taller...









As a matter of fact, it's a completely different casting...









Same goes for the Shell car, completely different. They are both lighted front and back.


Any idea on the value or rarity of any of these cars?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> This was sent via Royal Mail by permission of her Highness... (my tm)
> 
> Some GTP stuff and a couple of Tyco Carreras...
> 
> ...


 


FYI, the grey Porsche is a Tomy casting from the old Aurora mold.....I beleive someone here on HTBB was looking for one. 

As for the front/rear tail light cars, like most tomy cars they are all over the board on price and as you mention they are unique castings....made MUCH taller in the roof line to accomodate the circuit board.

I found the Blaupunkt car to be the hardest to obtain.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I got all 4 of the lighted GTP cars a few years back. eBay used to be lousy with them. The Jags were harder to find than the Porsches. I was hoping to drop them on AFX or MagnaTraction chassis, but they don't clear the gear plate. They are fun in low light. Racers would find them slow, but I like running cars I can see going around the track.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Four lighted versions?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Pic. here. Too costly IMHO:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Four-TOMY-A...200926591532?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2ec8287a2c

I'll check if I have any dupes of the two you don't have. I know I have more than one of the Shell Porsches. An eBay seller in England sold me a turd (bad electrical for the lighting) and I had to find a nicer one. There might be a extra Blaupunkt car in there too.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

That Peugeot 905 has been on my want list a while. Good find! They came as #44 or #45 with the same livery. 

-Paul


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Four lighted versions?


Six, actually. There's another Porsche (black #10 Kenwood) and another Jag (the #2 Silk Cut) that came in the plastic pit cases like the EX series, but they're the SL series.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Yep tje SL 001 Kwnwood porsche lighted is one I've wanted a long time. Anyone have one to trade?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's a body.... if money were no object.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOMY-Porsch...390045133563?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5ad0806afb


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

There are actually 6 lighted GTP cars that I know of. In my experience the Shell and Blaupunkt Porsche 962 cars are the easiest to aquire, with the Castrol and blue Jag being only slightly harder to find. The prices on these 4 usually start around $35 and go up from there. The other 2 of these are a Kenwood 962 and a Silk Cut Jag, which both command high dollars.

I have the Shell and Blaupunkt 962 Porches.

I am the one that is looking for the #9 Porsche 934 so if you will part with it send me a PM.

That Esso #44 often goes for $40 to $50 or even more on EBAY.

I think the #3 Porsche is a TYCO and a common one at that.


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

vansmack2 said:


> There are actually 6 lighted GTP cars that I know of. In my experience the Shell and Blaupunkt Porsche 962 cars are the easiest to aquire, with the Castrol and blue Jag being only slightly harder to find. The prices on these 4 usually start around $35 and go up from there. The other 2 of these are a Kenwood 962 and a Silk Cut Jag, which both command high dollars.
> 
> I have the Shell and Blaupunkt 962 Porches.
> 
> ...


I have all of the lighted GTP cars except for the #10 Kenwood Porsche.I saw one at Bud's last show in Fishkill,NY and it was quite expensive,in the $300 to $400 price range.:freak:I would like to get one some day,but not at that price.

David S


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Where is this picture from?

When were these cars released?


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't remember what website I swiped that picture from. These were foreign release, UK, Japan, etc. I think they were released in the mid 1990s.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

vansmack2 said:


> There are actually 6 lighted GTP cars that I know of. In my experience the Shell and Blaupunkt Porsche 962 cars are the easiest to aquire, with the Castrol and blue Jag being only slightly harder to find. The prices on these 4 usually start around $35 and go up from there. The other 2 of these are a Kenwood 962 and a Silk Cut Jag, which both command high dollars.
> 
> I have the Shell and Blaupunkt 962 Porches.
> 
> ...


The Kenwood and Silk Cut Jag on currently listed on EBAY if anyone can afford them.

Kenwood
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tomy-AFX-Sl...360670500464?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item53f9a31670









Silk Cut Jag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tomy-AFX-Sl...360670501540?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item53f9a31aa4


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Nice Pick on some of these as i have not seen some at all and others in some time ! *

*Bear*
*For more info just ask that idiot Parts Pig ...he thinks he knows everything about everything and NEVER minds telling ya your wrong and he's right ! :wave:*


----------

